# Preventing carpenter Bees



## Bas_sob (Jul 10, 2020)

Hey guys, getting a new fence installed next week. The old fence is always attacked by carpenter bees. I'd like to prevent them from coming near the new fence. From researching I can really only find what to do once they are already there. I heard people say they are not attracted to treated wood. Thinking about water sealing the fence anyways. Seeing if anyone else had any thoughts


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Don't know how to repel, but they will definitely go after some treated lumber.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I heard they don't go after cedar either.. yet my cedar decorative brackets seem to really attract them. I've stained and applied sealer to them but there's always one or two each season that are determined to get past that first barrier and dig their little nests inside of it. I ended up hanging those carpenter bee traps up and it seems to catch quite a few of them... alongside bumble bees and other pollinators &#128532;.
Nature. There's no winning


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Idk if it was a fluke or not,, but when they were actively digging into my deck, I filled the holes in with silicone caulk. Never saw another try to burrow in again for at least 7-8 years.


----------



## Bas_sob (Jul 10, 2020)

Hey guys, I found this stuff https://outlastproducts.com/products/additives/nbs-30/ it's made for log houses and mix it into the stain. See how it works


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have been told that carpenter bees won't attack a painted surface.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

https://www.domyown.com/carpenter-bee-control-kit-p-3987.html


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I spray my wood deck and fence with Bifenthrin, particularly any under surface. Keeps the carpenter bees and wasps away.


----------



## CamaroGuy (Oct 11, 2019)

Spray your fence with Talsar. That's what I did and all the carpenter bees were dead the next morning. Couldn't believe it. And they haven't been back.


----------

